# Official Houston @ Toronto GAME THREAD. 11/3. 6 PM CST



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I am ripping Peja Vu's format.








*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. Toronto Raptors
November 3, 2004
6:00pm CST, KNWS*

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 





































Loren Woods/Chris Bosh/Jalen Rose/Vince Carter/Rafer Alston 

Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady should resume their form tonight, especially with the lethargic defense the Raptors provide. Vince Carter matching up against McGrady will be nice to watch as always, but I fully expect McGrady to come out with the upper hand. Hopefully Ward will continue to hit his shots, and throw some nice passes into Yao.

88-82 Rockets.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

91-85 Rockets. Yao has another sluggish night, but McGrady shows us why we traded for him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Rockets 90*
Raptors 85

Tmac 22pts
Yao 11rbs
Tmac 7assts


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Raptors-94
Rockets-78


I predict the Rockets may go 0-19 the first 19 games. I hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Raptors-94
> Rockets-78
> 
> ...


If they do that, McGrady will retire for sure...lol:laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao better walk all over the pathetic interior D of the Raptors...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't see how the Raptors can contain Yao, he should do a lot of demage in this match.

My prediction:

Rockets - 92
Raptors - 83


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao so far not getting good touches, the team's having a hard time getting the ball to him.

15-4 Raptors


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Raptors are kicking Houston's butts.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets have gone on a 12-1 run, McGrady has taken the role of an offensive playmaker, drawing double teams and making beautiful passes to the open man.

Bosh looks extremely quick, but Yao didn't look too slow guarding him. 

19-18 Raptors

End of 1st.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank god houston got it together


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Lue really isn't 1/2 bad for a back-up guard, as long as the Raps don't run a full court press....

T-Mac and Vince should just at each other 1-on-1, both guys look good


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Lue, Nachbar, Taylor, Howard, and Weatherspoon on the floor?? Yikes....
Weatherspoon's doing a great job though, 4 baskets from the exact same spot haha...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Amazing, we're actually playing worse when Yao's on the court!! Seems like the whole team's too concerned about getting the ball to him, so they end up making bad passes or taking bad shots...

40-34 Raptors


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Raptors end the half on a 20-5 run. Loren Woods is fronting Yao everytime the Rockets try to make an entry pass, you'd think with his increased bulk and quickness Yao wouldn't be too troubled by centers that front him.

Ward is looking horrible at the PG spot, hasn't been making anything happen on offense and is way too slow to guard Alston. Taylor looked pretty good while he was on the floor but once again he is in foul trouble. McGrady is doubled everytime he touches the ball, if Yao can't step it up in the 2nd half the Rockets will be off to a 0-2 start.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

no worries, Yao won't be shut down the whole game... he can put up 10 points in a span of 2 minutes

Good to see T-Mac starting off unselfish though, only forced shots when shotclock was down


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

see, no need to worry  

As long as Yao is guarded by Marshall he's gonna have his way in the post

I'm really liking Mo Taylor's game right now


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Once Yao started getting his touches in the 3rd quarter the Rockets looked very dangerous on offense. The entire Raptor defense collapses on him and his passing ability allows him to find the open man. 29 points in the 3rd quarter, with some very pesky defense from the Raptors. Rafer Alston is the only thing keeping the Raptors in the game.

71-68 Raptors

End of the 3rd.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I am still pissed at Yao for having such a miserable stat line.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

17 and 9 ain't too bad for Yao. He had trouble in the beginning but did pretty well in the 2nd half

We lose 95-88

Why we lost:
- Alston > Lue and Ward. We desperately need a better PG...
- Houston couldn't get the ball to Yao. The announcer up in Canada made a great point - we should've ran more hi-low plays

The new look Rockets are now 0 and 2..... but I'm not too worried.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

JJ played badly (again).
Howard played surprisingly well.
T-Mac was decent.
Lue and Ward were both sub-par.
Yao was OK, but I had expected him to go for like 24 points.
Oh well.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Damn The Rockets Really Need A New PG, We Just Busted Ya'll A$$..

Yao Ming Needs Help Wit His Game..

0-2 For Rockets, HaHaHa Enjoy ~


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Can someone fill me in on why everyone hates the Rockets now? I dont remember everyone hating them last season but now everone does...


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

WTF is oldman Charlie ward taking 10 (2-10)shots and having a miserable 2 assists? Didn't the rockets get rid of Francis cuz he shot too much and didn't distribute the ball enough?


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Is it time to start Lue?...

Also the Rockets need to start WEATHERSPOON and Nachbar for christ sakes. Mo Taylor would look great coming off the bench

And where was Deke? I dont even remember him playing today


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Great to see yet another 260lbs NBA scrub center in Loren Woods easily fronting Yao.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> Can someone fill me in on why everyone hates the Rockets now? I dont remember everyone hating them last season but now everone does...


I don't know about everyone hating Houston, but when you add a player with the status of Tracy McGrady you are going to get a lot of doubters and naysayers who think he is just a boxscore superstar. Once he starts winning games for you guys a lot of the heat on your team will dissipate and you'll see a lot of enthusiastic new fans showing their screennames around here.


As for the game, Yao got really flustered by the officiating and Woods' aggressiveness and tenacity caught him by surprise. I'm not used to seeing him frustrated like that. I'll give some credit to Woods for fronting him so well, but Yao should be able to overcome that. Hopefully he was just exhausted tonight and that's the only problem.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> Can someone fill me in on why everyone hates the Rockets now? I dont remember everyone hating them last season but now everone does...


Rockets are my favorite team but I am angry right now because they are 0-2 so most of my anger is going to be directed towards Jeff Van Gundy for now.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ok,0-2,Yao didn't do very well again,he himself said the black elbow stuff gave him bad luck.ok,SF3 26pts,9rebs,7assits.Duncan 30 pts 14 rebs,KG 28 pts,20rebs,Big Z 33 pts,18 rebs
but so what?Yeah,the rockets were not doing good now,but i am highly optimistic,they just need time to know each other better,they just need some more time,by that time u doubters,u rockets haters will all shut ur **** mouths.period.

P.S. i am too busy to watch the whole games these days.WTF.:sour: :no:


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> Can someone fill me in on why everyone hates the Rockets now? I dont remember everyone hating them last season but now everone does...


Funny, huh? The number of Magic haters has also gone down. Makes you think, don't it?


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> ok,0-2,Yao didn't do very well again,he himself said the black elbow stuff gave him bad luck.ok,SF3 26pts,9rebs,7assits.Duncan 30 pts 14 rebs,KG 28 pts,20rebs,Big Z 33 pts,18 rebs
> but so what?Yeah,the rockets were not doing good now,but i am highly optimistic,they just need time to know each other better,they just need some more time,by that time u doubters,u rockets haters will all shut ur **** mouths.period.
> 
> P.S. i am too busy to watch the whole games these days.WTF.:sour: :no:


What if it takes them 80 games for them "to know each other better"? lol How many times do we play Atlanta and Chicago, those are guaranteed wins right? right?!?!


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LeroyJames</b>!
> 
> 
> What if it takes them 80 games for them "to know each other better"? lol How many times do we play Atlanta and Chicago, those are guaranteed wins right? right?!?!


You guys were acting like Toronto was a quarateed win too. 

Ming + Tmac doesn't equal automatic wins


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Out of the rocket's first 7 games, Toronto was supposed to be the guranteed win. They play memphisx2, Sacramento, Minny and LAkers next


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> As for the game, Yao got really flustered by the officiating and Woods' aggressiveness and tenacity caught him by surprise. I'm not used to seeing him frustrated like that. I'll give some credit to Woods for fronting him so well, but Yao should be able to overcome that. Hopefully he was just exhausted tonight and that's the only problem.


Well Yao did keep Woods at bay in the 2nd half. Woods kept aggressively fronting Yao, but for the most part Yao still got the ball and instantly drew the double team. Some of the calls on Yao were unfortunate, but that's part of the game.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> ok,0-2,Yao didn't do very well again,he himself said the black elbow stuff gave him bad luck.ok,SF3 26pts,9rebs,7assits.Duncan 30 pts 14 rebs,KG 28 pts,20rebs,Big Z 33 pts,18 rebs
> but so what?Yeah,the rockets were not doing good now,but i am highly optimistic,they just need time to know each other better,they just need some more time,by that time u doubters,u rockets haters will all shut ur **** mouths.period.
> 
> P.S. i am too busy to watch the whole games these days.WTF.:sour: :no:


hmm so you're a Rocket fan? I would never have guessed after you PM'ed me and insulted me beyond belief and bragging about how much you love Kobe. Looks like we have a flip flopper here

Anyway, the Rockets SHOULD win the game on Friday playing Memphis. I mean Memphis just got their asses handed to them by the Wizards (Who were playing without Arenas, Hughes and Kwame)

I am still having a hard time understanding how people can hate McGrady more than Kobe though. I just heard something about how Terrell Owens was asked about Ray Lewis and TO was pissed and was talking about how everyone hates him and he is the most hated player in the league, but Ray Lewis was like convicted of Double Murder yet everyone still loves him. Same with McGrady and Kobe, everyone hates McGrady for no legit reason while everyone loves Kobe even though he was accused of Rape and commited Adultery

bleh


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

if houston had a PG like rafer alston or jamaal tinsley....charlie ward sucks :laugh: 
i like houston cuz of t-mac but u need a good PG, a solid one...ward just isnt what u need.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

THere was just lack of ball movement from Houston - Yao was stuck in the lane waiting for the ball a lot - 3-3 seconds calls against him.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Wow! I'm on a roll. First Bush, now the Rockets...
Next coach to leave will be Jeff Van Gundy. I can already see it.
He'll be gone within the next month. Guarantee it.

Anyway, I don't hate the Rockets, I just.........................dislike them. I started to dislike them after I went to the OPEN PRACTICE. The team looked so bad and boring. It isn't fun to support a bad and boring team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Wow! I'm on a roll. First Bush, now the Rockets...
> Next coach to leave will be Jeff Van Gundy. I can already see it.
> He'll be gone within the next month. Guarantee it.
> ...


No worries, they'll be winners soon enough, and T-Mac's gonna be lighting things up night in night out...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e?lt;/b>!
> 
> 
> hmm so you're a Rocket fan? I would never have guessed after you PM'ed me and insulted me beyond belief and bragging about how much you love Kobe. Looks like we have a flip flopper here
> ...


when did i PM u? :sour: i have never PMed u,man.and "Bragging how much i love kobe"?man,r u kidding?I love kobe?Hhaha,that must be the biggest joke in the world.man,u must have mistaken me for sb else.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> when did i PM u? :sour: i have never PMed u,man.and "Bragging how much i love kobe"?man,r u kidding?I love kobe?Hhaha,that must be the biggest joke in the world.man,u must have mistaken me for sb else.


lol man I feel dumb. Sorry I got you mixed up with bballlife, you both have the same Garnett avatars and it got me mixed up

sorry :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e?lt;/b>!
> 
> 
> lol man I feel dumb. Sorry I got you mixed up with bballlife, you both have the same Garnett avatars and it got me mixed up
> ...


hehe,frankly,bballife is one of the posters i dislike most in the board.


----------

